# . 346.13 .2

## Gerda666

,  -  .
   .
     .
  ,       346.13.
        . ,   .   346.13 .2 "                           ,          "                      ?   ,              27  2004 . N 09-0-10/2190 "              "  "    2  346.13     ( - )        ,       ,           ,         ."     -  ,               , ..          ?          ?      ?   ,   ?   .

----------


## DIEmond

> ?


     .    ,      5      .

----------


## .

> -  ,               , ..


          ,     .               ,  .     .



> 27  2004 . N 09-0-10/2190 "              "


      ,      ,       .

----------


## LAW_Garant

!
                              ?           ?
   5      .    , 6        .
 ,           3 ,                  20 000 000 .      ,

----------


## .

*H!NT*,     .   5       ,          .



> ,           3 ,                  20 000 000 .


   .       :Frown:

----------


## DIEmond

> 


  :yes: 
*H!NT*



> ?


   :         ..

----------


## LAW_Garant

> H!NT,     .   5       ,          .
> : ,           3 ,                  20 000 000 . 
> 
>   .


 346.13.          

1.    ,       ,     1   30  ,  ,         ,        ( ) .                    ,                     1   .

4.     ()   ,      346.15   1  3  1  346.25  ,  20 .   ()    ()    ,   3  4  346.12   3  346.14  ,              ,       ()   .

----------


## nat.e

, ,  ,            
      .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## RR

! 
  ,                .    :               ,          ?  ,         ,         ?  
  :
     346.12  346.13  26.2     	 	 	 
    111111111111
(  , , /; , ,   , , )
      _?_ ________________ 20_.  ??


 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	(  

    346.14    )

P.S.      6 %,       ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 6 %,       ?

----------


## getthe

:       ? 46-  ,       ?  ,     ?     ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## dr_oplet

--

----------


## AstroWorld

-            - ,   ( )  ,          ?

  -  "    " :   "",     .  "  " -    , ,    ... ,    ...

----------


## .

> ?


 



> "",     .


   .

----------


## nat.e



----------


## AstroWorld

,       :Smilie:

----------


## kam72

> .    ,      5      .


5    ?

----------


## .

5

----------


## niroln

,  26.2-1     ,    ?

----------


## .

*niroln*,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## niroln

*.*,     ,      ,  ,    ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## niroln

,  

    .   2   -      ,      1 ,         :Frown: 
        ,       ,     ,   .
 ,     ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## tyrexxx

> --


   ,          ? , ,    .         .    ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## rainy

, .          ,       - , ,   ?

1) *      9   ,   *  -   -  ,          ?   ?
2) *    9*  - .

----------


## rainy

. , ,  ,     .  :Smilie: 
 ,      .

----------


## Egregor

> , .          ,       - , ,   ?
> 
> 1) *      9   ,   *  -   -  ,          ?   ?
> 2) *    9*  - .


  ,

----------


## .

*rainy*,

----------


## Ale

( )             15%.        ?    ,    ?      9   ? (   ?)   -? (  )        ? ?

----------


## Ale

"      "( http://www.klerk.ru/news/?108783),     ,  ,    . ,    (. ),   2              2009  (  )? (   ,    ,    ?...)     ?  .

----------


## .

*Ale*,     ?                
       ,   1 . 
      -    ,   ,

----------


## Ale

.,    .      ,     ,       ?    ,          (        ,   ?).     1- ,  ,     ( )      ?    ( )      ?

----------


## .

> 1- ,  ,     ( )


 



> ( )      ?


            .   1   .

----------

,

----------


## Sibelectro

.        ?

----------


## Ale

.,   .       1  -   .?  ?

----------


## upa

13 ,      18 ,     22   ?..

----------


## Ego



----------


## Her_man

,   . http://www.klerk.ru/news/?108783

----------


## Her_man

> "      "( http://www.klerk.ru/news/?108783),     ,  ,    . ,    (. ),   2              2009  (  )? (   ,    ,    ?...)     ?  .


     ,    "  "      .  ,           ,        (,     .)...
 ,      ,     ,        -  ,   ! :Wink:  , ,         .

----------


## .

*Her_man*,     .      ,   **   .
    5    ,       5 .    ,          ,    .          .

----------

.
  ,    ,    ?

----------


## Egregor

> .
>   ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

**,   !
*Egregor*,  -

----------


## Egregor

> *Egregor*,  -


,  -   .

----------


## C

,          ?   3   .    2010          ?

----------


## efreytor

....       ..



> * 3 *  .    2010  **        ?


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## C

,  ..    - 3..       ..    )

----------


## O

,                     ?

----------


## novicov

.    .    .         ..      .

----------


## efreytor

*novicov*,   5         15%...(    )

----------


## novicov

15%

----------


## efreytor

*novicov*,      ?...    ...    ...


> .


      ..



> 


   ...

----------


## elekom-yug

:          .    -600 ..(   .119)
      18.02.09, 15-     25.05.09.       01.09.09  32-5160/2008-4/129 15-2498/2009

----------


## GoldenRay

.
    .  ,          ( ,    ,    2-3)


,   ,       ?

 26.2-1      .
,      .

      , ,                   ?

1)   ,     26.2-1,      (  )           (       ).

2)       ?

P.S ,      -      -.
 !

----------


## .

. 
  .   .

----------


## GoldenRay

> . 
>   .   .


   !
   ...

  ,    ?
-  26.2-1  ,   ,        

_ ,  --       - -,      ._
?

   ,  5     , ..       ,   ?  ,    5 ,  ,

----------


## .

> ,    ?


           ,    .
        ,       .
 ,    .

----------


## sleeplesssea

.,    -   (    ),                 ?
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## sleeplesssea

))

..   ,       ( )     - ,    ,          (  10,   20)??? -         ?

  ,   ,     ,      5-  (   70%  ),            ,    ()??

(   ...) :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## .

> 5-


     ,   ?      5-      .      6- ,

----------


## sleeplesssea

...

  ,   , .))))

----------

, ,          (   ),     ,        "",    "  ",       2, .1, . 346,13    20.12.2009?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Misha$

,   .
      .     .
      .       . ..                (    ).
      .
 :
    ? 
  ,     ,   ,     ?
  ,     ?

----------


## .

> .


 .      
     .           .

----------


## Misha$

.   :
       5       .            , ..   . 
1.         5-  ?
2.         ?    ?

----------


## p_olja

, .   ,  9 .   ,   2007 ,      .    01.10  30 ?

----------


## .

-   .         346.12 (        45 )

----------


## n n

,    ,   :               :   ,         , ......:        ?      ,   ?     ,   ""   (, ,        )

----------


## .

.       .
 ,           .

----------


## n n

,   , ....

----------

,  :
1.     (   ,      ),     . ()   
-      ?
-    ,   30    ?
-      ?

2.   (     ,  ):
    -   .   2  ,     ?   ,  ? 

3.     ,     ?      ,      (   - )?

----------


## .

1.            
2.      ?
3.        ()?   ,  24001

----------


## efreytor

> -      ?


..        ..



> ,  ?


              ...      -4


> 3.     ,     ?      ,      (   - )?


      24001           .. ..       ..

----------

> 2.      ?
> 24001


  !!!  ,    ,  ,       ,   ..
 ,   .  -      .
:   ?    ,    (. .    ,        )    ,  ?

----------


## .

?      ?     ?

----------

.    ,   :
(      ,           ,      ,   ) 
-  ,    (, ....), 
-     ,   ,     ,    
-      
-   .
  ,   .
    -      "  " (..     ).  ,        ?
 ,      !!!    ?   (, ...) ???

----------

. ,       
- 52.61

----------


## .

.

----------

?  !

----------


## .

,      ,

----------

,   !

----------


## 010101

> *Ale*,       -    ,   ,


,      ,       ?

----------


## .

,   .    ,        .

----------

,   :
        (    ):
 1.       (    , ..    )
2.     , . 
3.   ?     , ..    ?
4.   .

----------


## .

3.

----------


## alexgurd

> ,  -  .
>    .
>      .
>   ,       346.13.
>         . ,   .   346.13 .2 "                           ,          "                      ?   ,              27  2004 . N 09-0-10/2190 "              "  "    2  346.13     ( - )        ,       ,           ,         ."     -  ,               , ..          ?          ?      ?   ,   ?   .


  - .  .

----------


## .

,    5  -    :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> **,    5  - **


  :Embarrassment:  ?  :Big Grin: 


> -  ,               , ..          ?


                 ...     ?

----------


## .

?   ,      .   ?

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/73945/



> 26.2                  ,                .

----------


## inovikov

,       ( )      .   46.
             ().

  :

1.        "  46"       "  29"?         (     46),            29.

2.     "      ......."?      ?        -   5  .

3.    ,      5  ?


           ,    ( , )   ?


,     .

   .

----------


## Ego

2. "  "
3.

----------

.     (),    ,       .
      .   ,          ,     .
   ?
      ? 

!

----------

,   :  -22-3/730@  21.09.2009 "       " -   :  ,         ,      ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## efreytor

**, ...       ""     " "


> .


        ...    ""     :Wink:

----------

> ?


,     :Big Grin:  ,               ,     ,       .      ,            ,     .

----------


## nkotishka

!          46           . :        : "     346.12  346.13  26.2......" -           ?

----------


## nkotishka

:            ?   .

----------


## .



----------


## nkotishka

. - !     ": "     346.12  346.13  26.2......" -           ?

----------

> . - !     ": "     346.12  346.13  26.2......" -           ?


     .   .

----------

.     .   ( 2 )    .     ??   ?       ??

----------


## .



----------

,    ????

----------


## .

,    ?

----------

> ,    ????


      .

----------

,   - ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,   - ?


,   .            2011 .

----------

:Frown:

----------

.  .    .       .          .
    ,      13.04.2010.     ,    ,           .  , ,        .
        ?
.

----------


## .

.    .
 -    .       ,     -   .

----------

,     ,     .
  .   04.05.2010.     5 . ,  8, 9  10  , ,      12 ( 5   )?  13?   11 ? 
   ?

----------

?

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/117758/

----------


## .

> ,     ,     .


  ,      .



> ?

----------

> ,      .


  ,           ,     .

----------

13  2010 . N -7-3/182@



  " ", N 18, 06.05.2010 (    ", , ") -    .

..
    .

----------


## .

> " ", N 18, 06.05.2010 (    ", , ") -    .


 -

----------

.
    ?

----------


## .

. ,      ,

----------


## lilik2003

15   .    .  .

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

!     , !           46     .              .         ""  ,       ,      ,      "".
   ,          .        ,        .                ,    ?
     . .

----------

,            ,     .          -     .

----------

:  ,       .,  - 52 ,        , ,     , ,   ,   ,        ...     ...  ,

:   ,        ,            ?  ,     -  -  ,    )))   (,     :Smilie: )))

----------


## .

?
      ,

----------

,  ...     ,         ,       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

, !!!!! ,     ... !!!

----------


## svetli

,!   :    ,  1      ,    ,    ,    1      1 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## svetli

?

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## svetli

, ,  ,        ,           , ...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## svetli

,        ,      ,      ,  ???

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

*svetli*,    ,    ,       -  24001. Ÿ      ,    .

----------


## svetli

,        ,                ,      .

----------


## svetli

,  :             ,     ?

----------


## .



----------


## svetli

?

----------


## .

13%      18%

----------


## svetli

13%

----------


## .

. 
  ,   ,    .145,    .   2012    
     ,        -     ,      :Frown:

----------


## svetli

!

----------


## -!

!
   , . (  )   6% -   ,        ,        , -   . , ,     ,    .
.

----------


## Andyko



----------

.
 .     23  (  ).          26-  -         .         - 22 .    (28- )    .   ,    1   .  -           ?   ,    ?
    ,      -         ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,    ?



             ,

----------

...
     27  2012 ,        ,    ..    4  2012 ..   9-     ... ,      , ?      ...             ?
   ?        ?   5-  ?

----------

> 4  2012 ..   9-


   5-  : 28, 29, 30, 2, 3 -       , 


  28-,  4  -   5-     (29, 30, 2, 3, 4)
 :yes:

----------


## parshachello

,    ,   27 ,    5 .  ,      :Frown:    ?   ?

----------


## .

*parshachello*,      :Frown:    27 ,    4 
   ,      27 
     ,

----------


## parshachello

> *parshachello*,


 ,   !   : 4      ,   ,       5 !   4    ((     ,     .    ,   ,     ,    .

----------


## parshachello

*.*,      ,      :Abuse:

----------


## ?

!
, ,  .              -    ,      -  .    ?  ,     ?  -  ?    ?      ?         -  ,  ,     ...     ?
.

----------

> ,     ?


 .  - .  ()    .
     ,  .

----------

!        .    ,    .          ? 30  ,       ?       ,           .

----------


## .

.      30  .

----------

? .   2014?

----------


## .



----------

> 


   , .

----------


## ntnt

.
   ""    ,    .     -  "    ,       .    ?! 
.

----------


## .



----------


## ntnt

.

----------

